# Weather apps



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What's everybody using for weather apps?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RadarScope--couple different levels, I paid the one time $10 fee.

WxSentry (monthly fee) but comes with desktop website/whatever.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I still use Weatherrock.










Been 100% correct thus far this season


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> RadarScope--couple different levels, I paid the one time $10 fee.
> 
> WxSentry (monthly fee) but comes with desktop website/whatever.


What's the good and bad of each?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> What's the good and bad of each?


RadarScope is a really good app because you can see bands of snow that don't show up on the other apps, along with how much moisture is in each band. I use radarscope on my laptop and my phone.

Also use weather channel (sucks)
Weather bug (doesn't suck as bad)
And there's a local moron here we pay 5$ a month and he spits out a crayon colored map along with a forecast that's been wrong a lot lately.

here's a picture from the other day.
you'll notice the lesser filled in air is a dry slot versus the darker, the white lines indicate where it's heading towards


----------



## Samdog1969 (Jan 1, 2020)

i just started using the $10 version of RadarScope recently and I really like the detail that the radar picks up on the intensity of the storm. Extremely accurate to what’s actually happening.
The issue I have is that I have been unable to figure out what the other radars are picking up without clicking on that individual station. Like the typical weather app that u can see the whole country if u want... So i am in KBOX and if I want to see what it looks in ct or pa, I have to click on their station....maybe this is this not available on the $10 version.

other issue is the app is only showing me the precip as green or yellow...not really a big deal unless we get some freezing rain...also not sure if that is due the $10 version


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

accuweather, weatherbug (has local station temp readings), weather.com as well as local news and the 2 state NWS twitter feeds.
I look at all 8 or so average out the expected accumulation then toss the figures into the toilet and wait and see.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

dmacleo said:


> accuweather, weatherbug (has local station temp readings), weather.com as well as local news and the 2 state NWS twitter feeds.
> I look at all 8 or so average out the expected accumulation then toss the figures into the toilet and wait and see.


Bingo! If you're going to throw money away to someone guessing, might as well go to the fair and have them guess your weight...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WeatherPros is not an app, but a focused forecast sent via text. He's been very accurate.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> WeatherPros is not an app, but a focused forecast sent via text. He's been very accurate.


Interesting

http://www.theweatherpros.com/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> WeatherPros is not an app, but a focused forecast sent via text. He's been very accurate.


Me telling you what's coming across the lake hasn't been accurate?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Me telling you what's coming across the lake hasn't been accurate?


For the first half of the season...no. The banana belt around GR was keeping everything away.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When I walk the mutt at 4AM, if he comes in and is whiter, I no to go plow the dinner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> What's the good and bad of each?


RadarScope picks up precip that other radars don't seem to, as Handy Dandy Andy said. And it was a 1 time $10 charge.

WxSentry is part of a package (DTN) that we have been using dang near forever. Used to come via a satellite dish...before the interweb was a widespread thing. Has great radar on the app and website. With a little figuring, you can figure out how long before precip will arrive or end. Not as fancy as on the TeeVee, but still handy. You can also select different options for reporting stations to show temps, current conditions, etc, etc. This helps when there's a lot of virga so you can determine how far out precip really is. There are also alerts (text or email or both) you can setup for how far out precip is or current conditions. The alert function for warning about incoming precip is not functioning very well. They also provide weather reports as far back as I have needed. Con is it's a bit pricey, but the pros outweigh it.


----------



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 213430
> View attachment 213431


What app is that?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Accuweather plus local news forecasts and hope for the best.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Kvston said:


> Accuweather plus local news forecasts and hope for the best.


You might as well ask your magic 8 ball


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Before we had our head up our apps, used to have to come home and watch the local on the 8’s or listen to the am radio station.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

RadarScope for me. Couple years now


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ProTek said:


> What app is that?


It's a local fella who guesses the weather, some days he's right, some days he's wrong, pay like 2.99 a month for it, He gloats when he gets the forecast right, and says sorry when he gets it wrong.


----------



## FramarFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

used to use Intellicast but Weather Underground bought them and changed it. They had a very accurate forecast radar - b=very accurate for 24 hours out so you could decide when to get ready, get some sleep. We now use https://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
and 
https://www.iweathernet.com/interactive-radarwhich are fairly accurate - better than the local tv or weather network which is the suckiest.
I don't like the past radar - I can look out the window to see how much snow fell!
Would love some more suggestions for forecast radar


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> WxSentry is part of a package (DTN) that we have been using dang near forever. Used to come via a satellite dish...before the interweb was a widespread thing.


I had forgotten about DTN! My F-I-L got DTN back in the mid 90's, could check grain prices on it. Also had weather and radar - and it was pretty good! I remember sitting in that little cigarette shack/office in the barn and watching radar with him. One of the things we had in common - weather junkies.

I also remember the M-I-L complaining about how expensive that little setup was.



FramarFrank said:


> used to use Intellicast but Weather Underground bought them and changed it. They had a very accurate forecast radar - b=very accurate for 24 hours out so you could decide when to get ready, get some sleep. We now use https://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
> and
> https://www.iweathernet.com/interactive-radarwhich are fairly accurate - better than the local tv or weather network which is the suckiest.
> I don't like the past radar - I can look out the window to see how much snow fell!
> Would love some more suggestions for forecast radar


Thanks - I've been disapointed with WU since their buyout of Intellicast. I used to use Intellicast radar all the time. Seems like when you find a good one, they only last so long.

NOAA is decent as well (I find). And the new EC radar is a huge improvement. I usually have one running up on the 2nd screen just to keep an "eye" on things.


----------

